# Yongnuo Ring Flash



## Goodcheer (May 14, 2012)

Hi Everybody!

Wonderful pictures here - I'm new as of 3 minutes ago - very pleased to join you!

Competent photographer - macro novice.

Just received a yongnuo MR-58 ring flash.

Testing with a flower on the kitchen table - D5000, Tamron 90mm.

It seems underpowered to me.

At closest focus about 12 inches from front element, the smallest aperture I can get on full power is f5.6.   So not much dof.

Anybody used one of these or similar - I would be very glad to know if my expectations are too high.

Thanks

Goodcheer


----------



## cannpope (May 14, 2012)

No pic...


----------



## 480sparky (May 14, 2012)

LED flashes tend to be low output.


----------



## Goodcheer (May 14, 2012)

Sorry no pic - not worth showing - simply testing the capabilities of the flash -


----------

